# Elijah



## LadyFlynt (Jun 3, 2005)

Just wanted to let the board know...

Elijah was born Thursday evening, June 2nd. 1.9oz.

I went in for an appointment yesterday to discover the Lord had already brought him home, so went to hospital and delievered him that night. We had family and friends around for support. One of our children has already guessed what has happened. Please pray for us as we tell the others tomorrow. Tonight will just be a night of rest here at home.

[Edited on 9-7-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry to hear about it. Will keep your family in my prayers. Get plenty of rest.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 3, 2005)

Praying Colleen, so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Athaleyah (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. You have my sympathy and my prayers.


----------



## ANT (Jun 3, 2005)

I will be praying for you!


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 3, 2005)

Colleen, I am so, so sorry...God bless you and yours!


----------



## Scott (Jun 3, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss and pray that the Lord console you


----------



## Augusta (Jun 4, 2005)

Oh Colleen honey. I am so sorry for you loss. God be with you and your family during this sad time.


----------



## Puddleglum (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm sorry. Praying for you guys . . .


----------



## turmeric (Jun 4, 2005)

God be with you!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 4, 2005)

God bless. My wife and I have shared this particular grief, too.

_God holds the key of all unknown,
and I am glad. 
If someone else should hold the key, 
or if he trusted it to me, 
I might be sad._

JH


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 4, 2005)

Colleen,
I am deeply saddened by your loss and will pray for you and yours........


----------



## daveb (Jun 4, 2005)

So sorry to hear of this, we are praying for you and your family.


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 4, 2005)

My condolences.


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Jun 4, 2005)

Colleen, my heart breaks with you. Please know that you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Sending all my love and (((hugs))) to you, my friend.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 4, 2005)




----------



## MICWARFIELD (Jun 4, 2005)

Colleen,

I'm sorry for your great loss. My brother and his wife just went through the same thing. I cant imagine how you must feel. My wife and I will keep you in our prayers.

Mike


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 4, 2005)




----------

